# Kokua + Tukan = Tukokuan (incl. V-Brake)



## snowtiga (1. September 2015)

Hallo,

da ich mich hier im Forum viel über die Bremsennachrüstung am Kokua Jumper informieren konnte, wollte ich euch das Ergebnis nicht vorenthalten.

Ich hab letztendlich für eine der saubersten Lösungen entschieden und Canti-Sockel anschweißen lassen. Hier das Ergebnis auf dem Rückweg vom befreundeten Schlosser: 



Bunt wie ein Tukanschnabel sollte es werden, daher gelbe V-Brakes aus der Bucht und blaue Bremszughüllen installiert. Allerdings sollte die Schwinge auch wieder etwas hübscher werden. Also zerlegen und lackieren. Vorher wurden die ungefüllten Stellen der anschweißten Sockel noch mit Patex 2K Knete gefüllert und verschliffen:
  

Der Lack ist bei weitem nicht perfekt, aber für (m)eine Pinselarbeit finde ich es durchaus ok (und wird ja eh früher oder später wieder Macken bekommen). Eventuell gehen Gabel und Schwinge im Winter zum Pulvern, da bin ich noch unschlüssig.

Zug innen verlegt und alles justiert und das Jumper sieht jetzt so aus:
   

Bremsweg ist schön kurz und knackig, da kann ich den Hebel sogar noch näher an den Griff stellen ohne das Gefahr für die Finger bestünde. Die Tasche muss immer mit, denn man findet unterwegs ja immer was interessantes, wie Steine, Schneckenhäuser, Blätter, Stöcke usw... und damit sie nicht mehr verrutschen kann, wurde sie zusammen mit dem Lenkungsdämpfer von unten angeschraubt, so entfallen auch die Kabelbinder, die die Tasche vorher mehr schlecht als recht unter dem Vorbau fixieren sollten.

Und damit ist der Tukokuan Jumper meiner Kleinen auch schon fertig und sie fährt bereits die steilsten Berge mit der Bremse alleine runter. Und ich muss mir nicht mehr täglich "Ich will auch eine Bremse am Laufrad" anhören.


----------



## Meisterbrau2 (2. September 2015)

Hallo Snowtiga,
tolle Arbeit, wie ich finde. Ich habe am Jumper meines Sohnes eine Rennradbremse mit längeren Schenkeln angebracht (per Selbstbauadapter) und muss feststellen, dass sie einfach recht schwergängig ist für die kleinen Finger. Im Vergleich ist die Tektro-V-Brake am Kubike 14 deutlich leichtgängiger.
Ist die Schwinge nicht aus Aluminium? Ich hatte auch über anzuschweißende Sockel nachgedacht, aber wg des Aluminiums den Gedanken verworfen. Die Sockel hast Du woher ? Sieht jedenfalls funktionaler aus, als das was ich erreicht habe mit meinem Umbau.
Noch eine Frage zur Zugverlegung: Wie hast Du die Hülle durch die beiden Löcher gefummelt bekommen?  Geduld und Spucke?

Beste Grüße, Jens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spümco (2. September 2015)

Die Rohlinge würden mich auch interessieren..
Habt Ihr Euch eine Vorrichtung zum Anschweißen gebastelt?


----------



## snowtiga (2. September 2015)

Hallo,

ja, die Schwinge ist aus Aluminium, ein fähiger Schlosser sollte das aber auch schweißen können (entsprechende Ausrüstung vorausgesetzt), Alurahmen werden ja auch geschweißt.

Die Sockel hab ich einfach aus einer alten Federgabel rausgeschnitten, war irgend ein altes BULLS von meinem Vater mit Rahmenbruch. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, was das irgendeine billiger RST Elastomer Gabel.

Natürlich wurde eine Vorrichtung vom Anschweißen gebaut. Dazu habe ich einen Vierkantstahl (ca. 16x20x120) mit zwei 8mm Löchern im Abstand von 8,2mm versehen. Die Sockel in die Löcher, ausgerichtet und fest geschraubt. Dann einfach das Konstrukt auf die Schwinge gelegt und mit einer Schraubzwinge mit einem ähnlichen Vierkant von unten fixiert. So war überall genug Platz zum schweißen und es ist nichts verrutscht.

Die Zugverlegung ging überraschend leicht, 5mm Löcher gebohrt und anschließend den Akkubohrer zur Seite "legen", um die schrägen Löcher zu bekommen. Alles schön innen und außen entgraten und dann zuerst den Zug einfädeln (nicht die Hülle) und mit einem dünnen Draht, an den ich einen kleinen "Angelhaken" gebogen hatte unten wieder ausfädeln. Klappte beim ersten Versuch. Erst danach habe ich die Hülle über den Zug geschoben und sie ging problemlos rein und auch wieder raus.


----------



## Meisterbrau2 (2. September 2015)

snowtiga schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ...
> ... geschoben und sie ging problemlos rein und auch wieder raus.



Aha, vielen Dank für die Info. Klingt nicht ganz trivial, aber vielleicht auch für mich probier- und machbar. 
Beste Grüße, Jens.


----------



## bastard1979 (22. September 2015)

hi, ich gebe auch mal meinen Senf dazu...


----------



## nadine09 (22. September 2015)

Wo kann ich denn diese (ich nenne es mal)  mobile Sockelvariante hergekommen?


----------



## snowtiga (22. September 2015)

Ich behaupte mal, die sind selbst gedängelt.

Aber wo bekommt man diese lustigen Bremsgriffe her? Was sind das für Teile?


----------



## Y_G (22. September 2015)

sind die Sockel geklebt und geht das auch in nicht Miele Backöfen


----------



## trifi70 (22. September 2015)

Die Bremshebel sind "spezial" und begrenzen die Bremskraft, sodass die Sockel sich nicht wieder lösen?  Etwas mehr erläuternder Text wär nicht schlecht.


----------



## bastard1979 (22. September 2015)

ist ja ein richtig aktives forum hier...


trifi70 schrieb:


> Die Bremshebel sind "spezial" und begrenzen die Bremskraft, sodass die Sockel sich nicht wieder lösen?  Etwas mehr erläuternder Text wär nicht schlecht.



Die Bremshebel sind für kleine Kinderhände von Decathlon: Link.

Für die hintere Bremse hab ich Rock Shox Canti Sockel verwendet: Link und das Gewinde etwas höher nachgeschnitten.

Die vordere Bremse ist eine gebrauchte Tektro R559. Sie verzögert nicht so stark wie die hintere, somit gibts erstmal keine Frontwheelies. Damit diese passt wurden die Ausfallenden an der Gabel etwas eingefeilt (2,5mm) und an der Bremse selbst wurde das Langloch, an dem die Beläge befestigt werden, etwas verlängert (2,5mm)... Somit bremsen die Beläge auf der Felge und nicht auf dem Reifen  

Um die Sockelaufnahme zu kleben habe ich einen 2 K Epoxy genommen, UHU Plus Endfest 300. Klebeflächen gut gereinigt und etwas angerauht. Die Gewinde irgendwie verschließen, damit der Kleber nicht reinläuft. Hatte Wachs genommen, aber Wachs und Backofen... 

V-Brake, ist eine standard Shimano Alivio, günstig und tut was sie soll
die Aufnahme selbst, habe ich nach folgender Zeichnung gefertigt und dann so zurecht gefeilt bis sie passt/gefällt. Die Gewindebohrungen ca 3mm aussermittig setzen, der Abstand der beiden Cantibolzen sollte letztendlich 80mm betragen (siehe Tabelle).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadine09 (23. September 2015)

Ok,  ich dachte schon ich hätte jemanden gefunden, der mir die Sockel fräsen kann und ich sie nur noch ankleben muss.


----------

